# Tessa Blanchard & Daga In Talks To Sign With AEW



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> Tessa Blanchard and husband Daga are in talks to sign with All Elite Wrestling (AEW). The negotiations have been ongoing for over a month. One source close to the situation tells us that it’s “all but a formality” until they are signed.
> 
> Blanchard is a former Impact World Champion. She is widely considered one of the most talented female competitors on the open market.
> 
> ...


Source: Tessa Blanchard & Daga In Talks To Sign With AEW


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I sure hope this is true. Tessa debuting at “Double or Nothing” after the (likely) Shida-Britt match would be awesome!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

My big prediction that I've had for several months now is that we'll be seeing Tessa Blanchard wrestle again for a prominent wrestling promotion (on TV) by late-August 2021.

I think Tessa might be competing again eventually on Dynamite OR on NXT. 

I wouldn't be opposed to either of these options at all.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not for nothing but where exactly is the source here? Is it just SEScoops?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't heard anybody mention this other than this site, so for now I consider it nothing. I still think she goes to WWE, as Bayley and Sasha were seen working out with her not that long ago. 

I thought Tony flat out said "If we were interested or were going to bring in Tessa we'd have done it by now," about her a few months ago.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I haven't heard anybody mention this other than this site, so for now I consider it nothing. I still think she goes to WWE, as Bayley and Sasha were seen working out with her not that long ago.
> 
> I thought Tony flat out said "If we were interested or were going to bring in Tessa we'd have done it by now," about her a few months ago.


A lot of AEW wrestlers are training with WWE wrestlers, it's a small world.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Konnan claimed weeks ago on his podcast that Tessa had already signed with a "three letter promotion" and they were just keeping it secret until she debuts.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

famicommander said:


> Konnan claimed weeks ago on his podcast that Tessa had already signed with a* "three letter promotion" *and they were just keeping it secret until she debuts.


Not taking a lot of risk XD


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer said in the WON that Daga has agreed to join a company in the USA that isn't WWE. He wants to continue working for AAA too, like Fenix and Penta.

If Tessa goes with him as a package, it would seem to make AEW the favourites. If signed separately by companies, ROH and IMPACT could have a shout of getting Daga.

And this is great news if true, signing Tessa could lead to AEW having the best women's division in America.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, that would certainly put the icing on the cake for the "AEW's women's division isn't any good" crew.

What a difference a year makes


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If AEW sign Tessa then that mean that the black wrestlers on the roster are ok with it


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well, that would certainly put the icing on the cake for the "AEW's women's division isn't any good" crew.
> 
> What a difference a year makes


Injuries didn't help too


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

famicommander said:


> Konnan claimed weeks ago on his podcast that Tessa had already signed with a "three letter promotion" and they were just keeping it secret until she debuts.


So...not Impact basically


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I thought Tony flat out said "If we were interested or were going to bring in Tessa we'd have done it by now," about her a few months ago.


Maybe, but the "deal", I thought all along, also included signing Daga? Can anyone confirm or deny that though?


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Not taking a lot of risk XD


Three letter major promotions: WWE, AEW, ROH, DDT/TJP, AAA, MLW

Non-three letters:
NJPW/STARDOM, CMLL, Impact, Pro Wrestling NOAH, AJPW, Dragon Gate

So he did eliminate quite a few from contention.

You can also probably eliminate AAA since Tessa and Daga were already there and are making a point of leaving (Daga just vacated his belt).

And MLW doesn't even have a women's division so that's probably out.

DDT and/or TJP are in Japan so that's probably not happening.

So that really just narrows it down to AEW, WWE, or ROH. You have to figure whatever money ROH has to spend is earmarked to try to lure some bigger fish like Andrade or Joe; plus ROH has a high percentage of black talent who would probably not take kindly to Tessa.

So if you really read into what Konnan said, he did eliminate all but two options: WWE or AEW.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm worried about this because of her past, the way she screwed over Impact after they gave her the world still leaves a bad taste in my mouth, plus they just got rid of one locker room cancer in Ivelisse, the last thing they need is another one with a terrible past.

Hopefully if she does sign Khan puts some clauses in her contract and warns her that if she fucks up again she's out, Tully being there to set her straight should also help. 

If she has signed with AEW, put her in the pinnacle as the female member, that's the perfect role for her, debut her at blood and guts where she helps pinnacle win. Making her face and giving her a redemption angle is a terrible idea because people will see through the bullshit, she needs to be a heel.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Think how good a Tessa, Britt, Jade and Thunder Rosa 'big four' could be, with Shida, Tay, Serena and Riho also factoring in.

I wouldn't rule out WWE making an offer to Tessa though _if_ it's not a package deal of her and Daga, since he's joining a non-WWE promotion.

Tully should shadow Tessa in AEW if she joins to keep her in check. She's also good friends with Brian Cage.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Think how good a Tessa, Britt, Jade and Thunder Rosa 'big four' could be, with Shida, Tay, Serena and Riho also factoring in.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out WWE making an offer to Tessa though _if_ it's not a package deal of her and Daga, since he's joining a non-WWE promotion.
> 
> Tully should shadow Tessa in AEW if she joins to keep her in check. She's also good friends with Brian Cage.


Anna Jay was improving very well too! Idk how she will return from the injury.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ugh.... no bueno


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

rbl85 said:


> If AEW sign Tessa then that mean that the black wrestlers on the roster are ok with it


Well Big Swole said a while back she is ok with it so I assume the others are ok with it too 









Big Swole Says Professionally Tessa Blanchard's Wisest Choice Is AEW


AEW star Big Swole was asked by a fan on how she would feel if former Impact World Champion Tessa Blanchard joined AEW. Swole revealed…




www.wrestlinginc.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Anna Jay was improving very well too! Idk how she will return from the injury.


Leyla Hirsh also is already quite good and she have an unique look, small but really strong.

For me she's really the type of woman you could get the crowd behind her.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I haven't heard anybody mention this other than this site, so for now I consider it nothing. I still think she goes to WWE, as Bayley and Sasha were seen working out with her not that long ago.
> 
> I thought Tony flat out said "If we were interested or were going to bring in Tessa we'd have done it by now," about her a few months ago.


It was Tony Schiavone who said that I think, not Khan. He may have just been assuming. That said, I don't really buy it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

AEW should probably make it clear to Tessa that she’s on a very short leash given her past issues.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, if we assume this report is true and again, I want to hear this backed up from someone like PWInsider, WON, Fightful, etc. before I buy into it, but if it's true, then this line of the report baffles me:

*She’s weathered her share of controversies, including claims that she is difficult to work with and allegations of racism, which she adamantly died. AEW officials have discussed the idea of acknowledging Tessa Blanchard’s prior ‘issues’ on television and presenting her with a redemption storyline of sorts.*

A redemption angle......for Tessa Blanchard......lol no.


----------



## mrcool123 (Oct 12, 2017)

Would like to see Andrade and Daga in a tag team. They've both got similar looks and styles.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Not for nothing but where exactly is the source here? Is it just SEScoops?


Yes


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> It was Tony Schiavone who said that I think, not Khan. He may have just been assuming. That said, I don't really buy it.


Yes, it was Tony Schiavone who said that on a post-Dynamite show.

Also, Red Velvet said one of her dream opponents is Tessa because she wants to test herself against the best wrestlers.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

How long ago was the racist incident ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> I sure hope this is true. Tessa debuting at “Double or Nothing” after the (likely) Shida-Britt match would be awesome!


Tessa (as long as she stays professional) can be a big plus for AEW


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Daga is...okay, though Tessa would obviously be a major boon for the women's division


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ugh.... no bueno


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

famicommander said:


> Konnan claimed weeks ago on his podcast that Tessa had already signed with a "three letter promotion" and they were just keeping it secret until she debuts.


But, TNT doesn't want surprise debuts, right? lol


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> But, TNT doesn't want surprise debuts, right? lol


They said they don't want an surprise debuts for the big stars! Tessa is not a big star


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

She should join the pinnacle and have her dad join her as a manager. 2 good heels together upsetting people


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smark1995 said:


> They said they don't want an surprise debuts for the big stars! Tessa is not a big star


Oh i didn't see or read the 'big star' part. My bad.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

If/when it happens, Tony should get ready for a lot of criticism. He made a very big deal out of "banning" Hogan, but then hires a person who said the same thing directly to a black woman..
Tessa is good, but I´m not sure she´s worth the trouble. And Daga? what is a Daga? Does AEW need a Daga?
.. maybe it´s another Mike and Maria Kanellis.. or Reby Sky and Matt Hardy situation, where you have to sign the lesser known or talented person to get the one you really want..


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Imagine if there was a Women's feud going on in the ring... maybe Shida vs. Baker.. Tully appears, everyone confused and out comes Tessa... I would have goosebumps.

Anyway, hopefully this report is true.

Ill laugh if Tessa does end up appearing in AEW after all of the "Tony would never sign her, Some of the women in AEW wouldn't want to be around her" talk.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NXT had some promo about a "Diamond Mine" - could be setting up her debut there as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> If AEW sign Tessa then that mean that the black wrestlers on the roster are ok with it


Not really, new day still feel a way about hogan racist ass so that really doesn’t mean nothing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NXT had some promo about a "Diamond Mine" - could be setting up her debut there as well.


The only reason why people were talking about Tessa for that was because of the diamond logo of "Diamond Mine". The vignette itself was MMA style, which really doesn't have anything to do with Tessa.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Southerner said:


> Imagine if there was a Women's feud going on in the ring... maybe Shida vs. Baker.. Tully appears, everyone confused and out comes Tessa... I would have goosebumps.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this report is true.
> 
> Ill laugh if Tessa does end up appearing in AEW after all of the "Tony would never sign her, Some of the women in AEW wouldn't want to be around her" talk.


Or maybe better, have Tully do the 'scout' for a woman thing a while...and then a surprise sneak attack from his daugther onto someone else?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great news about Tessa. She's amazing. 
Daga is pretty good too.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

tessa debus outrage will be had for 1 week on social media & then all will be forgotten & she will be accepted


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Daga isn't going to light the world on fire if he signs, but is very solid in the ring and legit. I'd say he's more technical than the stereotypical luchadore. He has history with PAC since they were part of the same faction in Dragon Gate. He's worth signing if it means getting Tessa. If AEW has any plans for more of a presence in the Spanish language markets, Daga is a shrewd pick-up too. If AEW ever moves into streaming and/or wants more content, a lucha show built around Fenix, Penta, Daga and Andrade, with appearances from AAA guys and Laredo Kid would be cool.

Daga & Black Taurus vs. Cody & MJF from 2019:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I sure hope this is true. But I have no idea how credible this source is. Never heard of this website before. 

Man, I miss Tessa. She'd fit perfectly in AEW. 

As for the whole mental gymnastics and hypocrisy accusations... there was audio evidence for Hogan. There's NO evidence, audio or video, for Tessa's alleged racism whatsoever. 3 or 4 different women say they saw it... but in a day and age where EVERYONE carries a camera in their pockets and NOT A SINGLE ONE managed to record it? Therefore AEW can't just claim her to have done or said such things without any proof.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Only a matter of time until Tessa shows up in a major promotion. She has been a major pain in the ass but she's also a major talent. Possibly promoters are trying to calibrate the proper time to bring her in when the heat cools off enough for comfort. When she first appears the Twitter Glitter Squad will have a hysterical fit prancing and sashaying all over the internet. Hopefully they become fixated on another shiny object of outrage and crawl back under the rock they crawled out from under.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Only a matter of time until Tessa shows up in a major promotion. She has been a major pain in the ass but she's also a major talent. Possibly promoters are trying to calibrate the proper time to bring her in when the heat cools off enough for comfort. When she first appears the Twitter Glitter Squad will have a hysterical fit prancing and sashaying all over the internet. Hopefully they become fixated on another shiny object of outrage and crawl back under the rock they crawled out from under.


Not to mention I doubt that many people in the industry have a problem with her. From the top of my head she seems to be either friends or on good terms with Gail Kim and Sasha Banks, for example. Just mentioning two very well known women in the industry. 

Also, her father works for AEW. Maybe having her dad working at the same place as her for a while might make her behave better, who knows.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't believe this. A lot of people in AEW dislike her. I don't see her going there or WWE.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I assume this means that the linda and hulk hogan bans will be revoked any day now. Wouldn't want hypocrisy being a thing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source: Tessa Blanchard & Daga In Talks To Sign With AEW


*This will suck if they put rising talents like Jade on the back burner to super push her instantly, but I don't care if she's just an upper mid card fixture and doesn't take the title off of Britt Baker immediately.*


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't expect her in AEW anytime soon. Daga I can see getting an opportunity.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This will suck if they put rising talents like Jade on the back burner to super push her instantly, but I don't care if she's just an upper mid card fixture and doesn't take the title off of Britt Baker immediately.*


Jade is still far from ready to be a top woman in AEW


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tessa is married to a hispanic guy and they won’t hire her because she’s racist?

Huh?

😂


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tessa is married to a hispanic guy and they won’t hire her because she’s racist?
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 😂





Randy Lahey said:


> Tessa is married to a hispanic guy and they won’t hire her because she’s racist?
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 😂


She allegedly dropped the n-bomb while dating Ricochet.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TheGunnShow said:


> I don't believe this. A lot of people in AEW dislike her. I don't see her going there or WWE.


I think her and Cody get along really well. I can't find it now but there was in interview where she called Cody a big brother figure to her.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Daga is boring. Bring in Tessa, or hopefully she goes to wwe


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

She is very talented and would be a huge name for the women's division. She would have had to make amends though. I could see the redemption story working if done correctly, but to make it work she would pretty much have to admit to being a shitty person and she wants to change. Even then though, it could come off as lip service for attention unless she also apologized to people backstage and to the girl she (allegedly) called the n-word.

Disclaimer: This is all assuming the stories about her are as bad as reported.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If this is true Tony will look like a huge fucking hypocrite, bans Hogan for his racist comments but signs a woman who spat on a black woman and called her the N word. What Tessa did was way worse than what Hogan did, i mean Hogan didn't physically do anything to a black person, he said the N word in a room where he thought no one would hear him, Tessa was a straight up racist to a black womans face and spat on her.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 100532
> 
> 
> Meltzer said in the WON that Daga has agreed to join a company in the USA that isn't WWE. He wants to continue working for AAA too, like Fenix and Penta.
> ...



idk what it is about this picture, and i usually like tessa, but man do they look like total douchebags here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Post deleted.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tessa is married to a hispanic guy and they won’t hire her because she’s racist?
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 😂


Selective racism does exist. Just like Selective homophobia. How many conservatives who have opposed homosexuality have been caught with gay hookers?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> Selective racism does exist. Just like Selective homophobia. How many conservatives who have opposed homosexuality have been caught with gay hookers?


Exactly, its not like just cause shes with an hispanic guy means she can't hate black people. Not all racists hate everyone thats not white, some can just hate 1 race.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, its not like just cause shes with an hispanic guy means she can't hate black people. Not all racists hate everyone thats not white, some can just hate 1 race.


How about her relationship with Ricochet? 

Could it be she was in a physical altercation with a Black woman who didn't speak English and went for the universally understood insult?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’d hire Tessa just to shove it up the asses of all the woke SJWs that get offended by “words”. Some of you people are just weak little emotional bitches 

I don’t care if she calls every black person a n*gger, every gay guy a f*g, every white person a redne*ck, and every Muslim a terrorist.

Those are insults. True. They come from a place meant to hurt the other person. But you know what? Hurt feelings don’t actually affect your life. People are allowed to not like other people, for any reason, even insult them verbally, in the rudest possible way, yet nothing actually happens to the other person. 

Whoever feelings Tessa hurt, it’s not Tessa’s problem. It’s on the other person. Sack up.

If Tony thinks, we’ll Tessa’s a bitch and doesn’t get along with her coworkers, that’s a perfectly valid reason to not hire her. But to even think, “we’ll she said something that certain people found “offensive””, therefore 1 utterance and you are gone forever. Stupid. Wrestling is a business. If Tessa makes you money, you hire her. If Hogan makes you money, you hire him. Whatever these actors believe in outside of the ring is irrelevant.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’d hire Tessa just to shove it up the asses of all the woke SJWs that get offended by “words”. Some of you people are just weak little emotional bitches
> 
> I don’t care if she calls every black person a n*gger, every gay guy a f*g, every white person a redne*ck, and every Muslim a terrorist.
> 
> ...


Dude. Just because you censor one letter does not mean you get a pass to say racist and homophobic slurs. You're getting a week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that went downhill. On the positive side, I hope she gets signed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Well that went downhill. On the positive side, I hope she gets signed.


I definitely don't agree with her regarding the racism nor how she didn't seem to respond to Impact despite being a world champion last year, but I DO hope that she's used all this time off to improve herself as an individual.

I'd LOVE to see Tessa Blanchard on AEW (or on NXT). It'd be cool (for me) to finally see her perform on a weekly basis.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I definitely don't agree with her regarding the racism nor how she didn't seem to respond to Impact despite being a world champion last year, but I DO hope that she's used all this time off to improve herself as an individual.
> 
> I'd LOVE to see Tessa Blanchard on AEW (or on NXT). It'd be cool (for me) to finally see her perform on a weekly basis.


Hopefully she has taken the opportunity to take a step back and grow. We shall see. Maybe her father being around will help.

If she has not learned her lesson and comes in with that same attitude, she will be out quickly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How about her relationship with Ricochet?
> 
> Could it be she was in a physical altercation with a Black woman who didn't speak English and went for the universally understood insult?


La Rosa Negra knows english, she tweets in english all the time, Tessa called her that cause thats what she sees her as, someone less than her thats why she spit on her.

As for her time with Ricochet, i mean theres been gay men who get into relationships with women to hide the fact that they're gay, theres a reason they broke up, all i know is she spit on a black woman and called her the N word, if that doesn't tell you someone's a racist i don't know what does.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

FINALLY. Fuck all snowflake SJW bs, Tessa is one of the best female athetes in the last decade.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

if this turned out to be true
then allow me to 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 at the SJWs who come out with pitchforks every time Tessa Blanchard's name is mentioned

now we will see all the hypocrisy from the people who said they don't want her before


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd rather not have Tessa Anywhere Near AEW tbh.

But Daga can come. I like him.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This will really go over well with the locker room


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

I certainly understand anyone's hesitation to bring in Tessa Blanchard after what they recently dealt with in the Ivelisse situation. I would assume that Tessa arriving there would ruffle a lot of feathers and I think it's inevitable, no matter where she could end up.

However, if we're being realistic, the idea of adding someone with the star power that Tessa has cannot be shoved aside, especially when during the last year, the main criticism about the AEW Women's division was that they were lacking star power and big names. Bringing in Tessa solves that problem. I would also assume that having Tully around, someone who can keep her in check and vouch for her, can definitely help ease the tension. It certainly is worth the shot.

As for Daga, I don't think there'll be any discussion as to if they should bring him or not. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the connection with the Lucha Bros among other things can only be good for him too. Some pretty cool potential matchups are possible with his signing.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

If true then it's just a shame that ivelisse isn't still with the company, could you imagine the crazy shit that would potentially go down with these two both backstage and especially if in the ring together


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> If true then it's just a shame that ivelisse isn't still with the company, could you imagine the crazy shit that would potentially go down with these two both backstage and especially if in the ring together


who knows, maybe ivelisse was fired in preparation to sign Tessa Blanchard
maybe they didn't want to put gasoline and fire in the same room

anyway, excited to see all the heads exploding when Tessa appears on Dynamite


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

TheGunnShow said:


> I don't believe this. A lot of people in AEW dislike her. I don't see her going there


I agree
Shanna , kilynn King
Who else?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

MLW bound


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

If Tessa Blanchard is available you don't refuse the opportunity to sign her she's an incredible talent. Yes she did bad stuff in the past but who hasn't that's why I hate the woke society we live in these days, you can't move on and forgot as soon as someone has done something wrong people vilify them forever.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dizzie said:


> If true then it's just a shame that ivelisse isn't still with the company, could you imagine the crazy shit that would potentially go down with these two both backstage and especially if in the ring together


The women these days have better backstage heat and drama than the men 😂 
All this stuff could really make some good TV Drama.

As far as Tessa goes, I don't think a person changes much in 9months or so, but maybe having her father there would keep her attitude in check.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

So it seems like people are ok with her now?


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wouldn't it be hypocritical of AEW to sign Tessa when they banned Hulk Hogan (who never worked for them), for life because of a similar issue (racist remarks)???


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Bummer.
She's a technically sound wrestler, but apart from allegedly being a cunt backstage offers nothing in terms of personality. Bad signing if true.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

cai1981 said:


> Wouldn't it be hypocritical of AEW to sign Tessa when they banned Hulk Hogan (who never worked for them), for life because of a similar issue (racist remarks)???


I don't really know too much about the Tessa accusation. Was she caught on tape repeatedly throwing out racial slurs too or is it a her word against someone else's kind of thing?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShadowCounter said:


> I don't really know too much about the Tessa accusation. Was she caught on tape repeatedly throwing out racial slurs too or is it a her word against someone else's kind of thing?


Unlike Hogan there is no audio tape that exists of her saying this racial slur. Tessa has denied every saying it. But the woman who who she allegedly said this to, La Rosa Negra, says that she did with other women backing her up. Not to mention that the racial slur is far from the only controversy with Tessa. She's had a unfavorable reputation for awhile now. If she didn't she probably would have been in WWE years ago.

So, yes it is kind of a her vs. everyone else kind of thing. But for me to take her side would be to say everyone else is lying and I really can't do that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

cai1981 said:


> Wouldn't it be hypocritical of AEW to sign Tessa when they banned Hulk Hogan (who never worked for them), for life because of a similar issue (racist remarks)???


Yep, that´s the situation in a nutshell (as I pointed out on page 2 of this thread). Tony was busy scoring some cheap points with the very public "banning" of Hogan who never worked there, and never will anyway. But as usual, AEW management spoke without thinking about the consequences.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought Khan didn’t want her 😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People miss the point - she doesn’t have a bad rep because of racism - she has one because of bullying and being hard to work with

even the language used, was to bully and demean - and yes, was racist too

but a lot of other races, white included, wrestlers dislike her as well cause she’s toxic

and only her peers can judge if the toxicity has changed


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Big Swole, who likes to complain, is willing to give Tessa a chance, then why aren't social justice warriors who won't be working with her?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277220368751702017
Tully actually has a prison ministry and preaches to inmates, so you'd think him keeping a close eye on her will be a good influence. They've never been in the same promotion before.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> La Rosa Negra knows english, she tweets in english all the time, Tessa called her that cause thats what she sees her as, someone less than her thats why she spit on her.
> 
> As for her time with Ricochet, i mean theres been gay men who get into relationships with women to hide the fact that they're gay, theres a reason they broke up, all i know is she spit on a black woman and called her the N word, if that doesn't tell you someone's a racist i don't know what does.


So she dated (and all that entails) a Black man to hide that she's a secret racist? That's a whole different level than being closeted gay - unless you outright hated the opposet sex. Or just maybe she said something in anger to try to hurt somebody where there was a language barrier. Negra speaking in English now is not where she was then - she has said as much in interviews. In 2020 vid she said her English sucks. Where was it in 2017?

Negra was(is?) Mission Pro Wrestling women's champ - that the Thunder Rosa owned company. Thunder Rosa seemingly has a lot of clout in AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> People miss the point - she doesn’t have a bad rep because of racism - she has one because of bullying and being hard to work with
> 
> even the language used, was to bully and demean - and yes, was racist too
> 
> ...


And they were all shit wrestlers. Was Tessa just demanding?

Is it anything more than what has gone on in men's lockerrooms? Is this a case where men fight it out and it's over whereas women stew for ever? Male bullies are physical where women bullies are verbal/mean girls shit? She and Ivelisse had a run in in Lucha Underground in 2016 where she was injured during the dark match (broke her collarbone) and Ivie still kept working the body spot the rest of the match.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I love how people still want to cling on to her being a racist. She married a Mexican and her future children will be half Mexican. A proper racist would never do that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess they've set themselves a one problematic woman on the roster limit. Ivelisse out, Tessa in


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hopefully this isn't true.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> MLW bound


MLW doesn't have a women's division. Maybe she'll be involved in the new Federacion Wrestling promotion, or ROH since they have a women's tournament coming up.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

This would make me very happy.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Despite her issues would be massive get for AEW.

Still don't think it will happen imo.

ROH or even WWE seem likely options.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Tessa < Thunder Rosa


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I've always heard speculation that she bullied and used a racial slur, which she adamantly denied when it came out. Was just curious if any proof came out that she actually did these things, or is it just their word against hers? I just don't know if this is comparable to the Hulk Hogan situation, because there is proof of his indiscretions.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TheGunnShow said:


> MLW doesn't have a women's division. Maybe she'll be involved in the new Federacion Wrestling promotion, or ROH since they have a women's tournament coming up.


Federaction Wrestling are paying big bucks, so her and Daga signing for them but being free to work in the U.S. is possible. They've signed Andrade and are using ROH's set of talented luchadores.

According to Meltzer, they're offering $10,000-per-appearance, more than CMLL and AAA who offer around $7,000-per-appearance.

AEW seems to have some sort of agreement with them, since Tay Conti, the Lucha Bros (who also work for AAA, so idk) and Red Velvet are appearing on their debut show.

This is a show I'd pay to watch... that semi main event is essentially AEW vs. ROH even though AEW and ROH don't work together. Very interesting politically.


Shocko/Barrabas vs Futuro/Brillante Jr.
Rey Horus vs Flamita vs TBA
Red Velvet/Miranda Alize/Zeuxis vs Tay Conti/Ayako Hamada/TBA
Torneo Copa Federacion Wrestling
Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr / Rey Fenix) vs Dragón Lee/Bandido
Main Event: LFI (Rush/Bestia del Ring/Andrade and one surprise) vs Matt Taven, PJ Black and two more surprises


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hopefully its true. Good for Khan for sacking up on this one and not being scared to death of SJW Twitter.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mike E said:


> I've always heard speculation that she bullied and used a racial slur, which she adamantly denied when it came out. Was just curious if any proof came out that she actually did these things, or is it just their word against hers? I just don't know if this is comparable to the Hulk Hogan situation, because there is proof of his indiscretions.



Do you know what the wrestling business would be if you blacklisted all bullies and people who have used racial slurs?









There wouldn't be one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Federaction Wrestling are paying big bucks, so her and Daga signing for them but being free to work in the U.S. is possible. They've signed Andrade and are using ROH's set of talented luchadores.
> 
> According to Meltzer, they're offering $10,000-per-appearance, more than CMLL and AAA who offer around $7,000-per-appearance.
> 
> ...


That card is fire. I’d pay to watch Andrade on AEW (well, I’m already paying...)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tessa Blanchard is definitely someone you have to be real careful booking. She was Impact World Champion, so that makes her by far kayfabe #1 woman at the time of her inactivity. Also, Kenny Omega is the current Impact World Champion. So, you really have to tread carefully so Tessa doesn't:

-get buried
-bury Kenny Omega
-bury the AEW women's division and all the hard work the talent has put in to improve

I guess one path to take is to have her "Brock Lesnar" the division until she runs into Jade? Or maybe give her a "ring rust" gimmick where Britt Baker or Thunder Rosa steals a win from her early?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Tessa < Thunder Rosa


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm neutral on these potential signings. Daga has talent but he's never captured my imagination. Tessa is Tessa, with both good and bad aspects. 

Wherever Tessa ends up, I hope she's reflected and worked on her attitude. I'm not talking about one incident that garners a lot of attention but her overall way of dealing with issues that she'll repeatedly encounter in professional wrestling. Unless she gives me renewed reason to feel otherwise, while I'm not a supporter, I still wish her the best as she does have skill, and a name, that she can leverage into a solid career.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And they were all shit wrestlers. Was Tessa just demanding?
> 
> Is it anything more than what has gone on in men's lockerrooms? Is this a case where men fight it out and it's over whereas women stew for ever? Male bullies are physical where women bullies are verbal/mean girls shit? She and Ivelisse had a run in in Lucha Underground in 2016 where she was injured during the dark match (broke her collarbone) and Ivie still kept working the body spot the rest of the match.


i don‘t think they were all shit wrestlers

wasn’t Kay and Thunder two of them?

ps> not that is matters - as i said, only her peers can judge if she changed

if she ends up in aew, i don’t think she’ll last long if she didn’t


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

_Sigh_ So many people in here are cheering for AEW to sign Tessa just to "shove it" in the face of others. Should others shove the fact that she hasn't been signed in over a year because of what she's done?

Seriously though, I'm not against AEW signing Tessa however, I think she should go on a short redemption tour to show people she's changed. And I'm glad someone correctly stated that this isn't just about racism. Tessa has been accused of bullying and using her position on the card to hold others down.

This ain't the 80s anymore! Wrestling has changed and locker rooms are more tightknit now. People won't tolerate BS. The fact that people are excusing racism and bullying because someone is good at choreographed fighting says a lot. A guy in this thread said, "so what she called someone the n-word? It's just a word." 

I'm willing to bet that person wasn't a P.O.C. so of course, they don't care.

I personally don't believe that report. Seems as if people have forgotten that AEW, who barely releases people just let go Ivelisse, who also has a bad reputation. I think they'll look at that and be even more apprehensive to sign her. 

However, with that being said, if TK has talked to his talent about the situation and they're okay with it then fine. I don't recommend bringing in someone who can cause locker room problems and not alerting the talent; no matter how many people here say "F" what the talent thinks.

And those saying Tessa's not racist because she was with Ricochet and is now with Daga.... Meet Stephanie from NY...She called a Starbucks employee the n-word while patronizing the place with her BIRACIAL children.

Manhattan woman defends use of racial slur in now-viral bakery rant




Mike E said:


> I've always heard speculation that she bullied and used a racial slur, which she adamantly denied when it came out. Was just curious if any proof came out that she actually did these things, or is it just their word against hers? I just don't know if this is comparable to the Hulk Hogan situation, because there is proof of his indiscretions.


If proof means having audio or video of encounters then no. I notice that it's Tessa "Fans" that always challenge the burden of proof even though six women, some of whom are in major promotions, and a trainer from WOW have all stated similar things about Tessa. 

Very few question Ivelisse's reputation, and eyewitness testimony is admissible evidence in the court of law, not sure why 7 people have their character questioned in reference to a person that has had issues everywhere she has gone.

And you're right, Tessa denied it. However, those in Japan at that time all stated the same story. And her friends like Moose and Diamante responded with things like, "people are allowed to change". Hardly a, "she never said that" type response.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ET_Paul said:


> _Sigh_ So many people in here are cheering for AEW to sign Tessa just to "shove it" in the face of others. Should others shove the fact that she hasn't been signed in over a year because of what she's done?
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not against AEW signing Tessa however, I think she should go on a short redemption tour to show people she's changed. And I'm glad someone correctly stated that this isn't just about racism. Tessa has been accused of bullying and using her position on the card to hold others down.
> 
> ...


They should sign her because shes the best in the world. AND I wanna shove it SJWs faces. Best of both.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Bringing in tessa will automatically make the women's division legit


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I often feel that a segment of fans push Tessa because she _makes SJWs cry_ or similar nonsense. Never mind that she's a complex person with both positive and negative traits, who has made mistakes but who doesn't exist to push an agenda, she's now a symbol for snowflake melting. 

People do change, especially when they're young and face consequences for their actions. I'm always willing to give a person chances to show maturity. Tessa could, if actually signed with AEW, show up and be a respectful, positive addition to the locker room. Or she might not. There are folks with wildly different political views, career prestige, experience and backgrounds within the promotion now and they seem, for the most part, to be making it work. I won't pretend I respect or agree with certain things about everyone associated with AEW but I also won't tear into any of them, potentially Tessa included, until or unless they give me a reason to by creating trouble for those working alongside them.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Some of us have been speculating about Tessa's future since before she won the Impact World title. There were rumors of her Impact contract over a year before she actually left because people were anxious of the possibility of her going to AEW. Before all of the dirty laundry came out (again, but more talked about) around a year and 4 months ago. So the motivation isn't all just to shove it in others faces. I remember when she was on NXT and the MYC and there was interest in her on this forum.

Sure, when the same few come on here and write the same novel about why Tessa would never go to AEW, it gets old. Feels like people are just trying to step on the fans of Tessa. We all know about the accusations and the rumors of how Tony Khan feels about controversy. That has been discussed a million times. Let people want to see her on their TV again.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

@Southerner, I'm unsure if this is directed at me? If so, I'm sorry for offending Tessa's fans but I did say "a segment of", not all. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> They should sign her because shes the best in the world. AND I wanna shove it SJWs faces. Best of both.


IMO, this is equally as tiring as posts expressing displeasure over a potential Tessa signing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

GothicBohemian said:


> @Southerner, I'm unsure if this is directed at me? If so, I'm sorry for offending Tessa's fans but I did say "a segment of", not all.


Nah. It wasn't at you. I saw why you made your comment.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Southerner said:


> Nah. It wasn't at you. I saw why you made your comment.


Good to know. I consider you among the most reasonable, constructive posters overall and didn't want you thinking I intended any insult.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wonder how a Tessa-Thunder Rosa match would go. Something tells me it could go a bit stiff like the Ivelisse match.

To be honest I would prefer Tessa in WWE though. If just for Charlotte to put her ego in check. "My dad was way better than yours, and I'm way better than you".


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> I agree
> Shanna , kilynn King
> Who else?


Thunder Rosa
Has to be more


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

yay. finally someone to spice up their boring womens division 

her vs Britt would be gr8


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This story comes up every week lol. I'd take tessa as they need a good villain now ivelisse got fired. Daga iv never heard maybe pass on him. Sounds like an impressionist painter or Brazilian footballer.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> This story comes up every week lol. I'd take tessa as they need a good villain now ivelisse got fired. Daga iv never heard maybe pass on him. Sounds like an impressionist painter or Brazilian footballer.


Well damn, now every time I hear Daga's name I am going to want him to have a Pele gimmick.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hope tessa does sign could be some great matches now with how good the division is. If shes really a racist asshole she wont last long in AEW anyway. Ivelisse was given multiple chances before she buried herself, I'm sure Tessa will be no different.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean, she also fucked over Impact by just flat out going MIA, so they had to re-write things and strip her of the title. 

I guess you could bring her in, but I wouldn't just shoot her right into the top of the division right off the bat without building any sort of trust.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's been a few days and I still haven't really heard this report be backed up from anyone I would call credible like Fightful, WON, PWInsider, etc.

So again, still waiting on that until I buy into this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388240910463508485

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388240910463508485
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may be true and it may not, but this guy is not a reliable source.

He claimed Marty Scurll was in the ROH bubble and was going to return to the promotion for Final Battle.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WrestleTalk - Daily news from WWE, AEW, NJPW and more


WrestleTalk - All the latest pro-wrestling news, features, videos and stats from WWE, AEW, IMPACT, ROH and NJPW.




wrestletalk.com





According to Uncle Dave, AEW is not currently negotiating with Tessa.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I read a rumor that AEW is interested in doing a redemption character arc for Tessa. Which would be really stupid because it would only work if Tessa actually changed. I don't believe it and I also don't believe the rumors she is going to AEW. They would have signed her by now. Maybe this is Tessa trying to get buzz so that WWE may be interested in her?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Jersey said:


> Not really, new day still feel a way about hogan racist ass so that really doesn’t mean nothing.



and it honestly shouldnt... when new day appears on the cover of Sports Illustrated then it can matter


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Honestly, I didn't believe she was signing now anyway. It would've been more credible had they not had issues with Ivelisse.

That would be like owning a business and giving someone who's been known to steal, a job. And then that person steals from you. It would be asinine to go on and hire another known thief after that.

It makes very little business sense. If the same thing happened you'd look like an idiot.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though the previous story has been shot down, Tessa and Daga have been training at Dustin's academy.

Means nothing per se, since Tessa was training with WWE ladies some weeks back, but Dustin probably has sway in AEW due to being Cody's bro so who knows...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394791386944348161


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Even though the previous story has been shot down, Tessa and Daga have been training at Dustin's academy.
> 
> Means nothing per se, since Tessa was training with WWE ladies some weeks back, but Dustin probably has sway in AEW due to being Cody's bro so who knows...
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, could indicate something. Not sure.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Hmmmm, could indicate something. Not sure.


Doesn’t mean anything. There were photos of her seen training with wwe wrestlers a month or 2 ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably paid Dustin for training. Seems like she's trying to angle her way in. Probably will sign up for NF classes next.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I think Tessa is simply making her rounds at different places, trying to build goodwill and showing that she’s not the monster she’s portrayed to be. A public relations tour, if you will. Whichever company brings her in will be happy to have her. I’m rooting for her to do well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tessa has been training with Sasha Banks for the last 2 years and nothing came of it, so don't look too deeply into this.*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

She looks so different there smiling. I didn't even notice her chin. I'd sign her but leave the daga bloke well alone.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Is this school different from the factory one by QT and cody? Dustin Rhodes has his own separate wrestling school?


----------

